# Poulenc's Stabat Mater



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm looking for an excellent cd recording of Poulenc's Stabat Mater. Any recommendations?


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I have the Hendricks/Pretre recording which I can recommend. It also has a great recording of Poulenc's Gloria. Barbara Hendricks is fantastic.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​Although the Prêtre is fine , I do prefer this one.
Stunning sound also.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks for the above recommendations. Has anyone heard the new version on Harmonia Mundi from Carolyn Sampson and Daniel Reuss?


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

I have the BostonSO/Tanglewood/Ozawa/Battle recording on (DG). Super recording and Battle gives a dazzling display. Nothing to dislike here.


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

Joachim Raff said:


> I have the BostonSO/Tanglewood/Ozawa/Battle recording on (DG). Super recording and Battle gives a dazzling display. Nothing to dislike here.


I'll second the Ozawa. I always thought he and Boston really excelled in French symphonic literature; no less for Poulenc's boisterous choral works.










Edit: Didn't realize the OP was so old when replying. Still like the recording though...


----------

